# I am looking for a centerpiece fish for my 40g tank. Please help!



## Lomagine (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi, I have a moderately planted 40 gallon tank with
6 neon tetras
6 celebes rainbows
2 keyhole cichlids (established pair)
1 betta male (not the very long fin variety)
1 banjo catfish

It is a relatively calm tank (no crazy fishes such as danios) and everybody gets along great. I am looking for 2-4 fish that are bigger, attractive, peaceful and occupies the middle and/or the top strata. My dream would be discus but my fish would suffer under the conditions needed by them. I am looking for any advice you. Thanks


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm a huge fan of gourami. I've heard good things about thick-lipped gourami, which are about 4'' if I remember right. Croaking Gourami are a little bit smaller but have very interesting personalities and make very loud croaking sounds periodically.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm not sure whether gourami's and a male betta is a good idea. They are both labyrinth fish and males can be aggressive towards each other. Especially the short fin varieties of betta's are known to be quite aggressive.


----------



## Lomagine (Jan 7, 2013)

Yo-han said:


> I'm not sure whether gourami's and a male betta is a good idea. They are both labyrinth fish and males can be aggressive towards each other. Especially the short fin varieties of betta's are known to be quite aggressive.


Thanks for the replies. Yep, I am afraid to take risks with a gourami. My betta used to be kept with two golden wonder killies and he was a constant bully, until such time he worked his way into this bigger tank, after all, it payed off for him to be a bully :shock: Also, I suspect he may be more inclined to go after colorful fish. Perhaps a few moonlight gouramis could work? Or a few black angels? Has anybody kept a betta with angels successfully?


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

With a betta maybe one of the smaller rainbow fish are more on the safe side, or cherry barbs or something similar. Some livebearers could do the job as well...


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have pearl gouramis in my 40 b and love them.

Not to rain on the parade, but at 4" long, I would think that the keyhole cichlids would be the centerpiece species.


----------



## Lomagine (Jan 7, 2013)

Michael said:


> I have pearl gouramis in my 40 b and love them.
> 
> Not to rain on the parade, but at 4" long, I would think that the keyhole cichlids would be the centerpiece species.


Thanks for your reply, Michael. True, the keyholes could be the centerpiece species considering their size however next to the colors of the rainbows, the neons and the betta they are not that much in your face, so to speak. I love them coz they are smart and extremely curious. 
I love pearl gouramis. Do you think a betta and 2 pearl gouramis may get along?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Michael said:


> ...
> 
> Not to rain on the parade, but at 4" long, I would think that the keyhole cichlids would be the centerpiece species.


I was thinking the same thing.

I don't know if it would be a centerpiece fish but Congo Tetras are great fish and occupy the space your talking about.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Lomagine said:


> I love pearl gouramis. Do you think a betta and 2 pearl gouramis may get along?


Bettas are so difficult to predict that I hate to guess. But pearl gouramis, while peaceful to the extreme, are so much bigger than a betta that I doubt they would be bullied. BTW, I was once advised to always keep pearl gouramis in trios, or multiple trios. That is, two females to one male. Watching my fish, the trio seems to diffuse their mild aggression so that no one fish suffers.


----------



## Lomagine (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks guys for the replies. 
Houseofcards: I love congo tetras but I think they would nip the fins of my betta, unfortunately.
I am probably going for the pearl gourami hoping that they would get along with the betta.


----------



## jules2k (Jan 8, 2011)

What about angels? Perfect for mid column with lots of personality.


----------



## Lomagine (Jan 7, 2013)

jules2k said:


> What about angels? Perfect for mid column with lots of personality.


Jules, I love angels but I am afraid my betta would not last long...


----------



## huhu89151734 (Feb 21, 2011)

Any update? I'm thinking to put them both together too.


----------



## Capt. Colton (Aug 22, 2008)

How about a few Rams, or Appistogramma's, they wouldn't occupy the area you are looking for, but they are definitely nice fish.


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I've had pearl gouramis with a betta- they were fine together. Bettas are sensitive to certain motion. While that doesn't make it easier to predict, I've found betta's will NOT be friends with fresh water puffers or shrimp.

I also agree with keeping gouramis in larger groups- I've had several different species and all of them fight very aggressively when it gets to just 2 of them (regardless of sex, it seems). 

Angels get big and tall- I have 6 of them in a 65 gal. and kind of regret it. The biggest one is 7" tall from fin to fin tip at a year and half old.

It sounds like you already have a nice group going- I would be tempted to leave well enough alone.


----------



## Spyke (Aug 18, 2012)

RAINBOWFISH! Get New Guinea reds or some bosemani.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

Angels, angels, angels. I used to have a betta in with my angels a long time ago and they left it alone. Angels are constantly swimming and will occupy the area in the tank you are looking for. They are cichlids, so they have a good personality and are pretty hardy. Can't go wrong with them...


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Angels are definitely good for occupying all levels of the tank. And generally they're peaceful. Mine are eating all my foreground plants, though. From what I've read, this is fairly common of them. Something to consider.


----------

